

The Eight Irresistible Principles of Fun [video] - lrm242
http://www.eightprinciples.com/

======
lrm242
Each of these 8 principles could also be applied to being a founder and
building a startup. Take 5 minutes and check the video out.

1\. Get Focused: Stop hiding who you are and turn up the volume

2\. Get Focused: Start being intensely selfish

3\. Be Creative: Stop following the rules

4\. Be Creative: Start scaring yourself

5\. Use Your Wisdom: Stop taking it all so seriously

6\. Use Your Wisdom: Start getting rid of the crap

7\. Take Action: Stop being busy

8\. Take Action: Start something

~~~
Quarrelsome
To be honest I've seen more inspiring stuff on the back of a pack of Coco
Pops. As ever general advice is easy, the details and stories is what makes
stuff interesting. This has neither.

------
peregrine
Here is the original source <http://www.eightprinciples.com/>. And it doesn't
have the horrible buzz in the background.

